# July Jewelmint Releases



## AmourAnnette (Jul 2, 2011)

​  ​ Here are all of Jewelmint's July pieces which came out yesterday. What are your thoughts on these, and are there any you will be getting?

Personally, I ordered Cavalier Crest and Mystic Secrets, and plan on getting the Scarab Ring and possibly Opera Pearl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't belong to jewelmint - but I love the opera cover necklace. Also love the Garden Patch Trio - totally not my style, but super cute on the right person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love seeing people accessorize.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 3, 2011)

I like the Garden Patch Trio.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jul 5, 2011)

The Garden Patch Trio is very cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

